# I made Chevre



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

And it was so easy! Except that it took two days. It looks good, tastes good, now what to do with it besides eat it?

Also, is there some other way to make stuff like this without buying a commercial direct set starter?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Can I freeze this?


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

The Cheese You Made Is A Fresh Cheese It Should Last About 2 Weeks In The Fridge 
I do Not Freeze any Living Thing

If You Want to make other cheeses that will last longer you will need a cheese cave and start lactic frementation Like Bules, Gouda, Etc.
Ido Recommend the book 200 easy cheese recipes check Price On Amazon dot com
Good Luck 
Stan


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Ricotta cheese freezes great.
I make up a 3 gallon batch when I have a lot of milk and freeze it in smaller containers, just enough for stuffed shells. I have had it in the freezer for 2+ years and still taste great.

2 gallons raw milk, goat or cow
1/4 cup white vinegar 

Heat milk to 180 degrees. Turn off heat and slowly add vinegar. Stir gently. You will see curds begin to form. If the whey is still milky add a bit more vinegar.
Drain to desired dryness in a cheese cloth lined colander. Mix in a little butter and enjoy.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I throw finely chopped fresh dill into my chevre. You can add other spices, too, but dill is the one my family likes. Put it on some really good mini biscotti's and you'll think you won the lottery!


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I make Chevre every other day.

Tonight I made Ambrosia...Chevre with folded in banana, coconut, pineapple, mandarin and grated white chocolate. I am going to give a log of this chevre to a coworker who thinks she doesnt like goat cheese (but has never actually tried any). This stuff is divine on a graham cracker.

Have fun, chevre is great stuff.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

So you eat it all up? Two of us can't eat a pound of chevre a day.
What do I do with the rest?

rileyjo, do you buy that many chevre starters?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

rileyjo said:


> I make Chevre every other day.
> 
> Tonight I made Ambrosia...Chevre with folded in banana, coconut, pineapple, mandarin and grated white chocolate.


That sounds so good.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I use rennet and a meso B starter. I buy the meso at Glengarry Cheese Supplies which is an hour from me. A bottle is about $10 and I use a quarter teaspoon for each batch so its very cost effective. I can also use it for other cheeses.

I have a Chevre fan club at work and I am having no trouble finding homes for the stuff.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I vac pac it, and use it for recipes like cream soups, make it into cheesecake, and why cook if you can just eat cheese?! when I have that, I would rather eat that on crackers or toast with some fruit than bother cooking in the summer.

I use flora danika starter to make it, per someone's suggestion here I think. very good.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Floria Danika Has A More Buttery Taste It Really Makes Good Cream Cheese, I Use It For Most CheesesI Just Used It On Some Cambozola 3Gal. Milk And 4 Qts Cream It's More Cream Than The recipe Calls For And This Cheese Just Melts In Your Mouth Has Good Blue Flavor

Have Fun Making Cheese
Stan


----------

